
Ask HN: Problem/Solution for Education in America - jelliclesfarm
In three parts: (contd in comments)1&#x2F;3<p>Specific to California.<p>Problem:<p>1. Teachers and teachers unions disrupt education because they feel teachers are underpaid.<p>2. They are also recipients of lifetime pension under CalStrs.<p>3. Any incremental increase means an incremental increase in pensions when they are retired and not working.<p>4. Education is funded with property taxes in California. This is one of the reasons govt wants more housing and especially expensive housing.<p>4. We have Prop 13 that is a low tax and based on sale value and not perceived assessment. This was to protect retirees as real estate became more and more speculative in CA.<p>5. The domino effect of this has been a need to increase incoming property tax for the burgeoning public education expenses. CA is lagging in education.<p>6. We are also suffering from unfunded pension liabilities as the retired teachers draw 60-80% of their last pay stub. This was an ill conceived plan during Gov.Gray’s time when they thought Wall Street will keep blooms on forever on the money tree.<p>7. Result: unions threaten strikes and walk outs by teachers. Teachers are discouraged and feel they can’t afford to live and work in an area where they cant compete with Silicon Valley neighbours and their million dollar homes and life style.
======
jelliclesfarm
Contd: Part 2/3:

My proposed solution(#changemymind):

1\. On the other hand, grad students end up with massive student loans. 2\.
Would it make more sense to forgive student loans or give tuition credit to
students who agree to teach schools for 5 years.

3\. It could be full time or part time. They can take an additional course or
credit while they are still studying.

4\. Effectively, they are getting loan forgiveness. Filling a low paid job
that doesn’t have to be a permanent job.

5\. Are relatable to students.

6\. Unions lose the power to interrupt basic education.

Am I wrong in my design for solution to the education issue.

Part 3/3

Further:

1\. Change class rooms and have groups of children of varying ages in the same
school room.

2\. They learn what they want and how they want to study.

3\. Each student has an ‘companion AI tablet’ that mirrors the student, but is
always handing out challenging material just one level above the students
ability because it’s one step ahead of the student and is able to guide the
kid onto the next step. This way education is customized and always
challenging.

4\. Testing once in 2-3 years and after that separate them into streams
according to ability and interest.

5\. Graduate students can take on different topics as subject teachers for
each multi age group rather than current system where children are streamed
into classes and have to learn according to their age group.

This is random woolgathering. Would this work? If yes, can it be improved?

